# Tutorial für Illustrator 10



## mirscho (14. Oktober 2002)

Noch ein kleins Tut für Illustrator 10, was grad mal gemacht habe. Insbesonder für Hammerhe@rt 
Aber als erstes was allgemeines: Shiver und Mythos, warum gibt es für Vektorprogramme keine Tutorialssection? Oder habe ich mal was überlesen? 
Achja, und warum wird das Bild nicht angezeigt,wie in der Photoshop Tutorials Section? Danke für Hilfe!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. Dezember 2002)

Lycos, Tripod, etc. (Freespaceanbieter) verursachen Fehler in der Verlinkung auf Bilder...
...

...weiß der Deifel warum!!!

Cu on board

Cutti


----------

